# Brittany Ferries Member Discount Code.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
Can anyone fix me up with a Brittany Ferries Membership discount code please? I'm looking to book the Portsmouth to Santander route for early October 2022.

A PM would be great, thanks.
Al.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It must be a Spanish member as the French membership number would not help you.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I’ll send a pm


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello Graham,

Have sent you a PM, very much appreciated, thanks.
Al.


----------

